# Interesting take on our current affairs



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Some sobering information

Part 1 In just two years. 
Remember the election in 2006? 
Thought you might like to read the following: 
A little over one year ago:

1) Consumer confidence stood at a 2 1/2 year high;
2) Regular gasoline sold for $2.19 a gallon;
3) The unemployment rate was 4.5%.

Since voting in a Democratic Congress in 2006 we have seen:

1) Consumer confidence plummet;
2) The cost of regular gasoline soar to over $3.50 a gallon; 
3) Unemployment is up to 5% (a 10% increase); 
4) American households have seen $2.3 trillion in equity value evaporate (stock and mutual fund losses); 
5) Americans have seen their home equity drop by $1.2 trillion dollars; 
6) 1% of American homes are in foreclosure.

America voted for change in 2006, and we got it!

Remember it's Congress that makes law not the President. 
He has to work with what's handed to him.

Quote of the Day........"My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. I hope you'll join with me as we try to change it." -- Barack Obama

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Part 2: 
Taxes...Whether Democrat or a Republican you will find these statistics enlightening and amazing.
www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/151.html 
Taxes under Clinton 1999 Taxes under Bush 2008 
Single making 30K - tax $8,400 Single ma king 30K - tax $4,500 
Single making 50K - tax $14,000 Single making 50K - tax $12,500 
Single making 75K - tax $23,250 Single making 75K - tax $18,750 
Married making 60K - tax $16,800 Married making 60K- tax $9,000 
Married making 75K - tax $21,000 Married making 75K - tax $18,750 
Married making 125K - tax $38,750 Married making 125K - tax $31,250

Both democratic candidates will return to the higher tax rates

It is amazing how many people that fall into the categories above think Bush is screwing them and Bill Clinton was the greatest President ever. If Obama or Hillary are elected, they both say they will repeal the Bush tax cuts and a good portion of the people that fall into the categories above can't wait for it to happen. This is like the movie "The Sting" with Paul Newman; you scam somebody out of some money and they don't even know what happened.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PART 3: 
You think the war in Iraq is costing us too much?
Read this:
Boy am I confused. I have been hammered with the propaganda that it
is the Iraq war and the war on terror that is bankrupting us. 
I now find that to be RIDICULOUS.
I hope the following 14 reasons are forwarded over and over again
until they are read so many times that the reader gets sick of reading them. I 
have included the URL's for verification of all the following facts. 
1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to illegal aliens
each year by state governments. Verify at: http://tinyurl.com/zob77 
2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs
such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
Verify at: http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html 
3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens.
Verify at: http://www.cis..org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html 
4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school
education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of English!
Verify at: http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... ldt.0.html 
5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the 
American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.
Verify at http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.h tml 
6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens.
Verify at: http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html 
7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
Verify at: http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html 
8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare &
social services by the American taxpayers. Verify at:
http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html 
9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused
by the illegal aliens. Verify at: http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/ ... dt.01.html 
10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate
that's two and a half times that of non-illegal aliens. In particular,
their children are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the US
Verify at: http://transcript s.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html 
11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens
that crossed our Southern Border; also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens
from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin
and marijuana, crossed into the US from the Southern border. 
Verify at: Homeland Security Report: http://tinyurl.com/t9sht 
12. The National Policy Institute, "estimated that the total
cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average
cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period."
Verify at: http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/ ... tation.pdf 
13. In 2006 illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances
back to their countries of origin.
Verify at: http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm 
14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million
Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States."
Verify at: http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml 
The total cost is a whopping $ 338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR.

Why are we THAT stupid?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

So true!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*after 4 years of Obamanomics with a democratic Congress and a democratic President our economy will be BANKRUPT......and that my friends is, CHANGE YOU CAN BELIEVE IN!  *


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup.....old inept George as president had nothing to do with it.It's all the Democrats fault.After all,only he carries a veto pen.And only he sends a proposed budget to congress. uke:

Only 6 months of old inept George to suffer through. :beer:

Maybe then we can get a real president who actually looks out for us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Remember it's Congress that makes law not the President.
> He has to work with what's handed to him.


That's true. I can't remember if it was a political science person or who, but they really emphasis that point. The president may want something and if he has a congress of the same party he will more than likely get it. If he has an opposing party in congress then he is out of luck. This is the balance of power everyone talks about, excluding the supreme court of course. 
The supreme court has been trying to take more power all the time. This is why I like judges that base their decisions on the constitution and not the activist judges that say it's a living document. The living document bull is just a way of sidestepping the constitution. If we get a liberal president he will ascribe to the living document and not the constitution.
Clinton should have solved the worlds problems in his first term, but after Newt pulled off the contract with America it shut him down a lot. Bush can do little to nothing, and must beg congress since 2006. If you are not so partisan that you become blind to reality you surely know who can be blamed for where we have gone since 2006. We often hear about Bush's approval rating, but those same people never bring up that the congressional approval rating is far below the president.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Yup.....old inept George as president had nothing to do with it.It's all the Democrats fault.After all,only he carries a veto pen.And only he sends a proposed budget to congress. uke:
> 
> Only 6 months of old inept George to suffer through. :beer:
> 
> Maybe then we can get a real president who actually looks out for us.


Funny how old "inept" George had been in office for *SIX* years with a republican congress and we had:

1) Consumer confidence stood at a 2 1/2 year high; 
2) Regular gasoline sold for $2.19 a gallon; 
3) The unemployment rate was 4.5%.

But when the democrats took over congress in 2006 we ended up with:

1) Consumer confidence plummet; 
2) The cost of regular gasoline soar to over $3.50 a gallon; 
3) Unemployment is up to 5% (a 10% increase); 
4) American households have seen $2.3 trillion in equity value evaporate (stock and mutual fund losses); 
5) Americans have seen their home equity drop by $1.2 trillion dollars; 
6) 1% of American homes are in foreclosure.

Yup, it's all George's fault. uke:

huntin1


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree.....George's fault.No wait we should probably include all those REPUBLICAN business buddies of his.But then that is what went on during Reagan's years......"I got mine,screw you."or how about......"Greed is Good." uke:

Like said above.....only 6 months of ineptitude left.

1.Lets ship more jobs overseas 
2.Lets get involved in another senseless war between religious factions
3.Bring down the American dollar
4.Foul up the environment
5.Make sure big oil makes more money than they ever have.They are GWB's buddies afterall
6.Lower taxes on Millionaires
7.Lets make sure we don't raise minimum wage.Afterall anyone should be able to get by on $5.75 per hour.
8.Don't raise mpg requirements on vehicles.Those are GWB's buddies running those auto factories.
9.It's OK that millions of Americans can't afford health insurance.Choice is the "American Way."Afterall they should have to choose between medications and food.
10.The tax code is great.It's OK that businesses can take 4 martini lunches and send all their top people on company trips and have us pay for them.Afterall GWB is just looking out for his millionaire buddies.

Pointing the finger is sure easy.And it always swings both ways. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

On one can ever fix all of thoughs problems.

Who ever the next president is needs to lower taxes. Lowering taxes means more money in the consumer's pocket, which mean the consumer will go out and buy things, which in return boost the economy. I has worked many times in history so why not do it now.

I'm not saying that it will fix all the problems but its a place to start. If life where easy it would be boirng.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

No Bama!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like I always say it's perspective.



> 1.Lets ship more jobs overseas


I didn't think Bush did that. I thought it was the taxation, and inability to make a profit and continue to exist that forced many overseas. The other possibility is that companies simply make more profit with cheaper labor and decided with no external influence to move.



> 2.Lets get involved in another senseless war between religious factions


We can argue until he!! Freezes over and perhaps not agree, but history may tell us if this war was senseless or not.



> 3.Bring down the American dollar


Bush doesn't have the power to do that, but congress does. Bush should have vetoed more than he did.



> 4.Foul up the environment


In this area Bush has some influence, but congress decides many more things than Bush. What environmental things is it your speaking of that got fouled up?



> 5.Make sure big oil makes more money than they ever have.They are GWB's buddies afterall


At face value I too have suspicions, but then I have to face the reality that Bush has little influence on the private sector other than what he can do through congress.



> 6.Lower taxes on Millionaires


Now Ken you should remember that the lower wage earners got a far greater percentage of tax reduction than the millionaires. The income level that pays nothing was raised under Bush. That statement is utterly false.



> 7.Lets make sure we don't raise minimum wage.Afterall anyone should be able to get by on $5.75 per hour.


Minimum wage is like a puppy chasing it's tail. Raise it and the people paying it raise the price of their product. That may make some people feel good, but for those who think about it what gain was made. None.



> 8.Don't raise mpg requirements on vehicles.Those are GWB's buddies running those auto factories.


Bush can not force that on anyone. Can you name a bill that congress sent to the president that would have required this and he vetoed it? Maybe it happened, but I sure don't remember it.



> 9.It's OK that millions of Americans can't afford health insurance.Choice is the "American Way."Afterall they should have to choose between medications and food.


Is that really happening? I have seen that on the news, but I have never spoken to anyone close to that situation. The only time I have seen that scenario presented was in obvious partisan news presentation. I think the only real unbiased news right now is coming from Fox News, and all the rest have a liberal agenda. It's crystal clear to me, because I see the biased way in which the news is presented. I compare what I see in life to what the media wants me to believe. I listen to the president speak ( no matter who he happens to be) and the news commentators often present an entirely different perspective than what was actually said. To me that is deceit.



> 10.The tax code is great.It's OK that businesses can take 4 martini lunches and send all their top people on company trips and have us pay for them.Afterall GWB is just looking out for his millionaire buddies.


If you really want to see where the system is screwing all of us you need look no further than agriculture. I know people who have purchased farms as tax shelters. I have friends and relatives that go to Vegas for ag meetings and write it off their taxes. Lets face it the only taxpayer that doesn't get a break is the guy working for wages. That's not GW's doing, that's every president and congress person we have ever had. It sucks, but lets put the blame in the proper perspective.



> GWB's buddies
> Lower taxes on Millionaires
> don't raise minimum wage
> GWB's buddies running those auto factories
> ...


This is exactly the class warfare that the biased media wants. I don't hate the rich, I wish I was one of them. Every time I feel a little anger towards them I stop to think about all the jobs they provide, and the disproportionate taxes they pay to support those who have less. Should we take even more from them and give to those who have less until it all balances out. In other countries of the world that system has failed because it destroys initiative. I have worked for a salary all my life, but when I drive by a big house with new big vehicles, campers, and boats I only hope the person earned it, and not at someone else's demise. God bless the rich, the poor, and everyone in between.

No disrespect Ken, I just wanted you to see this from my angle.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> No disrespect Ken, I just wanted you to see this from my angle


It is never disrespectful to point out the truth, especially the babble coming from the kool aid drinkers. Your answers were right on target.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

cwoparson said:


> > No disrespect Ken, I just wanted you to see this from my angle
> 
> 
> It is never disrespectful to point out the truth, especially the babble coming from the kool aid drinkers. Your answers were right on target.


I agree......like I said,......figer pointing is easy to do.And it always points both ways.anyone can make the numbers say whatever they want.And no will change the way I think or feel.Just like I won't change someone's else's opposite view.

Drinking :koolaid: isn't one-sided.People on the other side are just as drunk on it.


----------

